# Toshiba 55UX600 power supply DPS-255GP 75017826



## Sammonselectron (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi,
Toshiba 55UX600 power supply DPS-255GP 75017826
Schematic Needed BAD!
We have a good looking 55" here that needs a power supply. I would like to repair this one but as far as I can tell, there is no manual available. PS has no STY BY voltage and is dead. Looking for diagram . Power supply is available in India and several other countries but I can't find anyone who will ship.( that I can afford). 

David


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Manual available at: Toshiba 55UX600U Manuals, Support and Troubleshooting - Regza TVs


----------

